# Archie 12-11-03 till 2-12-16



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello, my friends. I come to you with a broken heart. My first maltese....the handsome dude who changed my whole life has left us today. Archie, my sweet Archie has been freed of his health problems and left to fly free and play pain free with his buddies. He was the best friend I ever had. He led me to friendships i could only dream of. He was the best dog I ever met...and he was mine....and we loved each other more than life itself. 

Arch, I will love you for ever and I will never forget you. We were a team....the A team.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet Archie. Such a beautiful boy.
Hugs to everyone that loved him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Always such a handsome man. Rest easy Archie. Hugs to you Pat. Thank you for letting him go so kindly.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pat. I know how much you loved Archie. No more pain or sickness sweet boy. 
Hugs to you Pat.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Pat, I am so very sorry you have to face this loss. I send you kind prayers. Archie is free of all his pain and physical limitations and is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. What a wonderful life he had with you! May your memories bring you peace.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pat, my heart breaks with you. I am so proud to say that I even met Archie and took his picture, what a beautiful, special boy. I fell in love with Archie when I first met you and the A Team on sm. Memories I will always treasure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Barb J said:


> I am so very sorry. Run free sweet Archie. Such a beautiful boy.
> Hugs to everyone that loved him.


Thank you, he was a very special guy.



jmm said:


> Always such a handsome man. Rest easy Archie. Hugs to you Pat. Thank you for letting him go so kindly.


Thanks Jackie. I loved this boy more than life itself.



Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so sorry Pat. I know how much you loved Archie. No more pain or sickness sweet boy.
> Hugs to you Pat.


It's hard to type through tears. I did love him and wish you could have gotten to know him better. He was truly special.



Polly's mom said:


> Pat, I am so very sorry you have to face this loss. I send you kind prayers. Archie is free of all his pain and physical limitations and is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. What a wonderful life he had with you! May your memories bring you peace.


Thank you. My boy was so special to me....he changed my whole life. and I will always .....always be thankful to him for that.



Maglily said:


> Pat, my heart breaks with you. I am so proud to say that I even met Archie and took his picture, what a beautiful, special boy. I fell in love with Archie when I first met you and the A Team on sm. Memories I will always treasure.



Oh Brenda, you know how special he was to me. Just like Jodi is to you. They are just....special. Just wonderful. I can't believe he's really gone. Even though last night I was wishing for his .....peace. It's hard.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, he was such a special little man, he was your little man, like Rylee was mine.. If I left the room, he always went looking for me..I'm sure Archie was the same way.. 
I know they're all together in heaven right now..


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Pat, I'm so very sorry. Archie was such a special little guy that touched our hearts. We will really miss that sweet boy. Know he will always be in your heart. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug::grouphug::heart:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss. Archie was a beautiful little guy and we love his pictures. Pat, just remember what a great life the little guy led and he was so loved.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. What a handsome little guy, and what a special relationship you had. Rest in peace, little one. You will be well remembered. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry, he was such a special little man, he was your little man, like Rylee was mine.. If I left the room, he always went looking for me..I'm sure Archie was the same way..
> I know they're all together in heaven right now..


Arch was "the guy" in our home. The "passive" leader. Never questioned, never pushed. He never had to say a word to the others, they just followed him as he was the leader without ever having to do anything. I miss him now, but I can't imagine how much I'll miss him soon....



mfa said:


> Dear Pat, I'm so very sorry. Archie was such a special little guy that touched our hearts. We will really miss that sweet boy. Know he will always be in your heart. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug::grouphug::heart:


I will miss him more than anyone or anything ever in my life.



jane and addison said:


> We are so sorry for your loss. Archie was a beautiful little guy and we love his pictures. Pat, just remember what a great life the little guy led and he was so loved.


This boy was not only good looking..he had a personality to envy.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry Pat.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how sad you must be feeling. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My heart is breaking. Not only for you,Pat but for all of us who loved Archie through you. It is a very sad day. But, it is a day when we will celebrate a full and perfectly wonderful life. We grieve with you. We love Archie. I have loved him for so many years. I just can't stop crying....but we all know that our angels must leave us one day. Archie was such a special guy. All his aunties are crying big tears today. My heart hurts so much for you, dear, sweet, wonderful Pat. Oh,baby Archie,may you fly with the angels....sweet boy. Fly with the angels, you gave so much love....and you were so loved by so many. We will never forget you dear Archie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know what it's like to have that one special "heart dog." And I am so very sorry for the heartbreak you are going through. Hold tight to those memories! And know that your friends are crying with you tonight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I saw your post on FB, we were in a restaurant..I was so choked up and shocked, it took me a bit to think to order.. He is our little SM man... he is so loved by all of us..


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful tribute to adorable Archie. Sounds like he had a long and wonderful life full of love with you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A..............another of our pupps is gone:crying 2:

R..............really painful:smcry:

C..............'cause we all loved him like our own:hugging:

H..............hope he didn't suffer:no2:

I...............I dreaded this day, but I knew it was coming:blink:

E..............everyone is crying with you:crying:he was THE DUDE of SM:hat:




:sorry:




.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so sorry. Archie was such a sweet and precious little guy. I always loved seeing the pictures of Archie in the kayak with you. I think you even took him on at least one moonlight cruise. You enjoyed ... as Archie did ... his special one on one time with his beautiful Mommy.

My heart is breaking for you. I hope with time that your tears will be replaced with many smiles of the happy times you spent with your beloved Archie. 

Your SM family is crying along with you tonight ... all of us loved your sweet, sweet angel Archie.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I'm so very sorry*

I'm so sorry you:heart: had to let your beautiful :heart:Archie:heart: go. We are all feeling sadness with you. Prayers for you, and for your precious Archie:wub: waiting at the bridge for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2: oh Pat, I have been praying for Archie, I am just so very sorry, I'm sitting here with tears running down my face. ((((OH PAT))))

Archie I have always loved you, you have a special place in my heart, I'll never forget you


Pat I'm here for you, I will be praying for you.

My heart is breaking


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I can't add anything to what the family here has already expressed. . . it is a sad day indeed! We cradle you in our arms & cry with you the tears of sadness at this loss.

I don't know who does such things/whose responsibility it is or whom we should ask, but may I suggest that we add a photo of our precious Archie to the skin above that is SM. I think it would be most appropriate. Anyone know how to do this?
edit: I don't mean to single out one loss over another in this gesture, but Archie is historical to SM and could be the poster guy for all of our other losses here.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, this is heartbreaking news. Run free little Archie! You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry Pat. I know how much your heart must be hurting right now.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Pat! I woke up several times last night thinking of you and Archie. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss I always enjoyed seeing pictures of the A team. It won't be the same without Archie's sweet face and expressive eyes. Rest in peace little one you will be missed.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Pat my heart is filled with tears for you. I too read this on FB and was so saddened. There are many who have gone before sweet Archie but he was the one we all loved to see with you, sharing and enriching your life. Hugs to you for today, and in days to come. May you know that letting him go was letting him free from pain.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish I had the words to ease your pain. I always felt Archie and Bogie would have been best buds had they had the opportunity to meet. Arch was much like my Bogie. They both led us to this wonderful world of Maltese and helped us make such special relationships. We'll all miss you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a face, he was one very special pup. I know that he was growing more and more uncomfortable, and he is now released from his pain. He had a long loved life and brought smiles to many. May your heart heal quickly. May your sadness be replaced with happy memories.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry, Pat..:smcry: We will all miss sweet Archie..he had a long, happy life with you and he knew he was loved...I wonder how Abbey and Ava will take this..my Rose and Lily grieved when we lost Eva, but I think it hit Lily harder..I know you will hug them a little tighter...it doesn't really matter how old they are, it hurts a lot when we lose them...run free, sweet Archie...:crying:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

So very sad to hear this news. The love we and they have is so unconditional that when they leave us it leaves such a great void. I'm sending big hugs your way. Always remember Arch will wait for you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Pat, no one understands your loss better than this group of Maltese lovers. They enter our hearts quickly and become an essential part of our lives. I wish dogs lived long lives like horses, I don't understand why they don't!
It always seems to help me remember that dogs don't look at end of life like we do; they are more accepting of it.
My heart hurts for the pain you are feeling right now, losing your little buddy.
​


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry Pat. As I said on FB, you're in my thoughts during this extremely difficult time. Cherish your memories, he lives on in your heart:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I can't get you and Archie out of my mind. I keep tearing up imagining how you are feeling. Archie was "da man;" the cute, handsome dude who was cool in his own actions, loved you to the moon and back and was adored by his younger siblings. I feel so lucky to have met him at your puppy parties. You did what you had to do...for him. Not for you. The other night a few of us old SMers were messaging on line about Arch and when Erin said that near the end for Hunter they wrote on a calendar his good days vs bad days when he was sick, and they made their decision to let him go when there were more bad days. You wrote,"There weren't any good days anymore," and we all knew you had to make the decision to let him go. Otherwise he was just existing and at this point existing in extreme discomfort. He's now at peace and all he knows of life wasn't about a future but the wonderful past you gave him. Yes our little ones have opened up our hearts to them and to so many other amazing Maltese parents and their kids. Thank you, sweet Archie for doing that. :wub: Like the good big "brudder" you have been, take care of so many of these other Maltese who have gone there before you.<3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I can't get you and Archie out of my mind. I keep tearing up imagining how you are feeling. Archie was "da man;" the cute, handsome dude who was cool in his own actions, loved you to the moon and back and was adored by his younger siblings. I feel so lucky to have met him at your puppy parties. You did what you had to do...for him. Not for you. The other night a few of us old SMers were messaging on line about Arch and when Erin said that near the end for Hunter they wrote on a calendar his good days vs bad days when he was sick, and they made their decision to let him go when there were more bad days. You wrote,"There weren't any good days anymore," and we all knew you had to make the decision to let him go. Otherwise he was just existing and at this point existing in extreme discomfort. He's now at peace and all he knows of life wasn't about a future but the wonderful past you gave him. Yes our little ones have opened up our hearts to them and to so many other amazing Maltese parents and their kids. Thank you, sweet Archie for doing that. :wub: Like the good big "brudder" you have been, take care of so many of these other Maltese who have gone there before you.<3


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pat, my heart breaks for you. Archie was the man and I just loved how he went in the kayak with you. Special Hugs for you and the rest of the gang, he will be missed.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, my heart is aching for you. I can only imagine how you must be hurting and feeling such an empty spot in you heart. Rest in peace sweet Archie. At least you can be comforted that he is no longer in pain and is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pat, I'm endlessly sad and sorry for your loss of sweet Archie.

Sending hugs and strength your way in this hard time. 

In all our hearts he will be alive forever. RIP adorable Archie! 

Alexandra


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It was a year ago we lost our Rylee, and I know it was the close for him, more good days than bad days.. He passed in my arms before we could end his suffering ..He took such a fast downturn,the vet said it would be worse to put him to sleep since his heart was barely pumping..
You did the right thing.. Nothing harder than watching your baby die in your arms without benefit of something to calm him or to ease or end his suffering quicker..
The vet though he would be ok for a while but his heart just gave out, just like that..
We took him with us to the doctor appointment fearing leaving him alone all day..He had a good day and he ate and had a little more spunk..then on the way home he slept peacefully..I got the news on my cancer and that night he started weezing and we took him in..prepared to let him go.but he rallied a bit after a treatment...then an hour later, he just went, just like that..

You did the right thing,it's the ultimate act of love, to let them go when we want to keep them with us so badly..

He will still be kyaking with you, always..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now Pat and want to offer my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your precious Archie. May all of the wonderful memories be a comfort to you during this very sad time for you and your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Brenda, you know how special he was to me. Just like Jodi is to you. They are just....special. Just wonderful. I can't believe he's really gone. Even though last night I was wishing for his .....peace. It's hard.[/QUOTE]


Yes you are right, I do know Pat, every time I see Jodi I think of Archie. I was distracted with work things and had to meet with some coworkers all afternoon, as soon as I put that aside, Archie was soon all I could think about and how it just doesn't feel right without him. I think a lot of us are thinking of Archie today. oh my, crying again. 

I mean, how wonderful can a little soul be if he leaves such an impression on us?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh dear Pat! Your beautiful little man at the Bridge?!!! 

Archie, you laying atop the couch, hanging out, taking it all in. Probably wondering where in the f did all these Maltese come from. My cool little dude, letting me kiss your head. 

Driving down the Jersey Shore to Pat's house. Getting lost, right Linda? It'll never be the same. I love you Archie. I'm devastated but happy to know you are no longer in pain and running free as a Maltese should. 

Dear Pat, I am mourning with you. Your little man will forever be with you. I know he will. I love you, too. Hope the rest of the A Team are doing well.
Xoxoxoxoxo

http://youtu.be/p-DcWU2836U


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The other thing I wanted to say, and I'm not being facetious is, Life is crap today.
Xoxoxoxox


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Pat I am so sorry to see this. I can't even image the pain when losing the one who started it all. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Par, I am so very sorry that you had to say goodbye to your special guy.
I hope you are doing okay.
You and Archie both hit the jackpot when you found each other. Love like that never goes away. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

linfran said:


> So sorry Pat.


Thank you.



Dominic said:


> I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how sad you must be feeling. I'm really sorry.


I was very VERY sad for a few days. .....now I kind of feel at peace....that he is at peace. 



Sylie said:


> My heart is breaking. Not only for you,Pat but for all of us who loved Archie through you. It is a very sad day. But, it is a day when we will celebrate a full and perfectly wonderful life. We grieve with you. We love Archie. I have loved him for so many years. I just can't stop crying....but we all know that our angels must leave us one day. Archie was such a special guy. All his aunties are crying big tears today. My heart hurts so much for you, dear, sweet, wonderful Pat. Oh,baby Archie,may you fly with the angels....sweet boy. Fly with the angels, you gave so much love....and you were so loved by so many. We will never forget you dear Archie.


Sylvia, thank you for such kind heart felt words. Everyone has made me feel so much better. Now that a few days have gone by, I am feeling at peace for my boy. He's been so sick for so long, his body just couldn't take it any longer. And I feel confident that I made the decision at the right time. (What an awful decision to have to make!!!!!) He had no more "good" days and was so weak and tired. I will miss him every day, but I will be happy that he was mine and we got to love each other for 12 years.



maggieh said:


> I know what it's like to have that one special "heart dog." And I am so very sorry for the heartbreak you are going through. Hold tight to those memories! And know that your friends are crying with you tonight.


Thanks Maggie. The initial heart break was terrible, but now I'm feeling at peace, for him...with him. I'm so glad that I have like a million pictures of him!! and I'm glad I had such a wonderful 12 years with him.




michellerobison said:


> When I saw your post on FB, we were in a restaurant..I was so choked up and shocked, it took me a bit to think to order.. He is our little SM man... he is so loved by all of us..


....Michelle, I know that feeling....like when I found out about FiFi! Now that I can think about it better, I feel like I made the decision at the right time. No guilt feelings here, he just couldn't take much more. I am proud that he was mine!:wub:



CorkieYorkie said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful tribute to adorable Archie. Sounds like he had a long and wonderful life full of love with you.


Thanks, he was the best guy ever. We loved each other for 12 years, and everyone who met him loved him too. I can't ask for more than that...except it would have been nice for him to have another 12 years...:innocent:



Piccolina said:


> A..............another of our pupps is gone:crying 2:
> 
> R..............really painful:smcry:
> 
> ...


Awwwww, you wrote Archie a sweet poem....you are so good at that, thank you!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I am so sorry. Archie was such a sweet and precious little guy. I always loved seeing the pictures of Archie in the kayak with you. I think you even took him on at least one moonlight cruise. You enjoyed ... as Archie did ... his special one on one time with his beautiful Mommy.
> 
> My heart is breaking for you. I hope with time that your tears will be replaced with many smiles of the happy times you spent with your beloved Archie.
> 
> Your SM family is crying along with you tonight ... all of us loved your sweet, sweet angel Archie.


Thanks sweet Marie, Gosh I'm gonna miss that little man. I've him since the first time we saw each other. :wub::wub: Archie LOVED going out in the kayak!! I couldn't even sneak out without him!!! He was the captain of his ship. He loved going on bike rides in the basket, he loved going for walks, he loved barking at boats going by. He was a happy boy. He's been so sick for such a long time, that I am feeling a peace now...he needed to rest and be pain free.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm so sorry you:heart: had to let your beautiful :heart:Archie:heart: go. We are all feeling sadness with you. Prayers for you, and for your precious Archie:wub: waiting at the bridge for you.


Thank you for the kind words. It's the hardest day of owning a pet. I am sort of relieved for him, now finally at rest. It was hard to see him struggling for so long. I loved him for 12 years, and he's given me so much happiness.



Matilda's mommy said:


> :crying 2: oh Pat, I have been praying for Archie, I am just so very sorry, I'm sitting here with tears running down my face. ((((OH PAT))))
> 
> Archie I have always loved you, you have a special place in my heart, I'll never forget you
> 
> ...


I shed many tears over my sweet boy, even before he left us. He was so much fun, he enjoyed being with me, no matter what I was doing. He made my life better than before and I will never ever forget him. But I feel at peace now, watching him struggling for so long was painful...he needed to rest.



edelweiss said:


> Pat, I can't add anything to what the family here has already expressed. . . it is a sad day indeed! We cradle you in our arms & cry with you the tears of sadness at this loss.
> 
> I don't know who does such things/whose responsibility it is or whom we should ask, but may I suggest that we add a photo of our precious Archie to the skin above that is SM. I think it would be most appropriate. Anyone know how to do this?
> edit: I don't mean to single out one loss over another in this gesture, but Archie is historical to SM and could be the poster guy for all of our other losses here.


Awwww, Sandi....you are so sweet. Archie always brought me so much enjoyment, I loved sharing his great personality with everyone here on SM. He loved to be with me no matter what I was doing. He was never overly clingy or lovey dovie, but somehow he made everyone love him. I know he made my life better, and opened doors to so many friendships!! Heck, look how many friends we've made here on SM. Back in the day, Arch was pretty active around here :blush::innocent: We had so much fun!!! 



TLR said:


> Pat, this is heartbreaking news. Run free little Archie! You're in my thoughts and prayers.


Awww, thanks.... I'm sure he is happy again...and free of pain!! That was the hardest part, well...other than making that dreaded decision. 



pippersmom said:


> I am so sorry Pat. I know how much your heart must be hurting right now.


Yep, it was sad, and I cried my eyes out. But for some reason, I'm feeling a peace. It's like we were connected somehow and I feel what he is feeling.



sherry said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss Pat! I woke up several times last night thinking of you and Archie. Hugs and Prayers.


Thank you, it's so comforting to know that I didn't go through this all alone. So many people have been so understanding. I appreciate it so much. He was a special dude, wish you could have met him.



luvsmalts said:


> Sorry for your loss I always enjoyed seeing pictures of the A team. It won't be the same without Archie's sweet face and expressive eyes. Rest in peace little one you will be missed.


Mr. Archie...the end of an era! Well, no, I really can't say that as there are a lot of us SM members with dogs that are all aging. That's the scary part, so many of us were here for at least 10 or more years, and it's sad to know there will be more pups passing in the next few years. My Abbey is 11 now, but she's still like a puppy...thank goodness!! I'll miss my guy, he was part of my soul.



sophiesmom said:


> Pat my heart is filled with tears for you. I too read this on FB and was so saddened. There are many who have gone before sweet Archie but he was the one we all loved to see with you, sharing and enriching your life. Hugs to you for today, and in days to come. May you know that letting him go was letting him free from pain.


Thank you for your kind words. I loved sharing my boy with everyone here, he was so special. And you're right...I have no regrets about letting him go now. It's so hard to know "when"..but after it was over, I felt at peace. He needed peace...he really did.



revakb2 said:


> I wish I had the words to ease your pain. I always felt Archie and Bogie would have been best buds had they had the opportunity to meet. Arch was much like my Bogie. They both led us to this wonderful world of Maltese and helped us make such special relationships. We'll all miss you.


Reva, yep....you're like me. Our boys are special, but we travel with the girls :thumbsup: I'm sure the "guys" would have bonded, and would enjoy the laid back life. When you got him, did you ever think we'd end up with so many wonderful friends???? And so many fun experiences??? I'll never forget that guy, I loved him with all my heart. He needed this rest...he really did. That's probably the only reason I am not a basket case.



wkomorow said:


> What a face, he was one very special pup. I know that he was growing more and more uncomfortable, and he is now released from his pain. He had a long loved life and brought smiles to many. May your heart heal quickly. May your sadness be replaced with happy memories.


Thanks Walter, you know I've been sad and upset about Archie for a long time now. He's had trouble breathing for the longest time...it made me uncomfortable just to watch him. So now that he's gone, I may miss the heck out of him, but I feel a peace for him. ....and I also have all those 12 years of memories. No regrets here...except that I would have loved to have another 12 years with him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> I am so sorry, Pat..:smcry: We will all miss sweet Archie..he had a long, happy life with you and he knew he was loved...I wonder how Abbey and Ava will take this..my Rose and Lily grieved when we lost Eva, but I think it hit Lily harder..I know you will hug them a little tighter...it doesn't really matter how old they are, it hurts a lot when we lose them...run free, sweet Archie...:crying:


Thanks April for the comforting words. I agree that Archie had a really really good life. He was doted on every day :wub: ...and as much as we tried to keep the dogs quiet, whenever a boat went by, we'd yell to him "ARCH...BOAT!!!" oh my he was so happy to run up and down the deck barking that the boats....silly, but I loved to make him happy. As for the others...you know, I'm not really sure....they don't seem to be acting differently. I think Ava has been a little confused at dinner time as I've moved her food bowl over to Archie's spot... I've been giving each one extra loving every day. Oh heck, I always give each of them extra loving. I love each and every one...even the knucklehead, Tinker :wub: Archie needed to rest, he really did. And that fact makes me feel comforted a bit.



Smtf773 said:


> So very sad to hear this news. The love we and they have is so unconditional that when they leave us it leaves such a great void. I'm sending big hugs your way. Always remember Arch will wait for you.


Thank you. You've got that right ! Archie and I had a very special bond, the boy didn't just look at me...he stared right into my very soul. We were connected somehow. I'll miss him every day of my life. But, thankfully, I have four more "kids" to love. They don't seem to be acting differently, but I give them lots of loving every day.



Malt Shoppe said:


> Dear Pat, no one understands your loss better than this group of Maltese lovers. They enter our hearts quickly and become an essential part of our lives. I wish dogs lived long lives like horses, I don't understand why they don't!
> It always seems to help me remember that dogs don't look at end of life like we do; they are more accepting of it.
> My heart hurts for the pain you are feeling right now, losing your little buddy.
> ​


Thanks Claire, Malts are pretty special...and Archie was extra special. I'll miss that boy for the rest of my life. I cried and cried over him, but now that it's over, I feel sort of at peace. Peace for him...finally.



kd1212 said:


> So sorry Pat. As I said on FB, you're in my thoughts during this extremely difficult time. Cherish your memories, he lives on in your heart:heart:


Memories. The memories that I have of him right here on SM are enough to last a life time!!! :chili: We used to have so much fun!!! And thank goodness I have like 1,000,000 photos of him. ....do you think I over did it on FB?? I put up an album of like 70 some pictures, LOL!!! I am glad he's at rest now, it was hard to watch him struggling to breathe for so long. 



Snowbody said:


> Pat - I can't get you and Archie out of my mind. I keep tearing up imagining how you are feeling. Archie was "da man;" the cute, handsome dude who was cool in his own actions, loved you to the moon and back and was adored by his younger siblings. I feel so lucky to have met him at your puppy parties. You did what you had to do...for him. Not for you. The other night a few of us old SMers were messaging on line about Arch and when Erin said that near the end for Hunter they wrote on a calendar his good days vs bad days when he was sick, and they made their decision to let him go when there were more bad days. You wrote,"There weren't any good days anymore," and we all knew you had to make the decision to let him go. Otherwise he was just existing and at this point existing in extreme discomfort. He's now at peace and all he knows of life wasn't about a future but the wonderful past you gave him. Yes our little ones have opened up our hearts to them and to so many other amazing Maltese parents and their kids. Thank you, sweet Archie for doing that. :wub: Like the good big "brudder" you have been, take care of so many of these other Maltese who have gone there before you.<3


Sue, you guys really helped me....I anguished and cried and worried and was sick about what to do for Archie and...when. Just by talking about it with you and being with him and seeing how he was deteriorating daily. I feel confident I made the right decision at the right time. It got a bit hairy when Stan kept trying to make me change my mind. (totally un-needed stress!!!). As much as I loved him, I am at peace now that he can rest. Oh god, when he stopped breathing though....that was tough.....:huh: 



lydiatug said:


> Pat, my heart breaks for you. Archie was the man and I just loved how he went in the kayak with you. Special Hugs for you and the rest of the gang, he will be missed.


Captain Archie! He love the kayak, bike rides, walks, car rides....he LOVED doing anything with me. He was so special..and so handsome :blush::wub: What a guy, I will miss him so much.



maggie's mommy said:


> Pat, my heart is aching for you. I can only imagine how you must be hurting and feeling such an empty spot in you heart. Rest in peace sweet Archie. At least you can be comforted that he is no longer in pain and is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


You know, I am comforted that he is in peace now. Oddly....but I feel a peace now..for him. He struggled for so so long...and never complained. He was so special, I will miss him for ever.



Alexa said:


> Pat, I'm endlessly sad and sorry for your loss of sweet Archie.
> 
> Sending hugs and strength your way in this hard time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexandra, everyone has been so comforting, my heart is touched. It is hard but you all have made it bearable. He was so sick. And now he's at rest.



michellerobison said:


> It was a year ago we lost our Rylee, and I know it was the close for him, more good days than bad days.. He passed in my arms before we could end his suffering ..He took such a fast downturn,the vet said it would be worse to put him to sleep since his heart was barely pumping..
> You did the right thing.. Nothing harder than watching your baby die in your arms without benefit of something to calm him or to ease or end his suffering quicker..
> The vet though he would be ok for a while but his heart just gave out, just like that..
> We took him with us to the doctor appointment fearing leaving him alone all day..He had a good day and he ate and had a little more spunk..then on the way home he slept peacefully..I got the news on my cancer and that night he started weezing and we took him in..prepared to let him go.but he rallied a bit after a treatment...then an hour later, he just went, just like that..
> ...


Oh Michelle, having Rylee die in your arms...so sad! I felt like making the decision was like walking on a tight rope. one side was too early and one side was too late....either side is no good. The anguish was horrible, but in the end, I truly think it was the right time. He didn't have any good days really, he slept all day long...and if he was sleeping, he was coughing and sometimes seemingly gasping for air. He's at peace now...and that gives me peace to know it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am just seeing this now Pat and want to offer my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your precious Archie. May all of the wonderful memories be a comfort to you during this very sad time for you and your family.


Thanks, memories...oh boy, do I have a lot of memories to keep!!! Many of them from right here on SM! Back in the day he was pretty popular around here. :blush: oh, and the 1 million pictures of him that I have will help too...:blush::blush: Archie was so special, I will miss him every day, but I will have tons of memories to make me smile. 



Maglily said:


> Oh Brenda, you know how special he was to me. Just like Jodi is to you. They are just....special. Just wonderful. I can't believe he's really gone. Even though last night I was wishing for his .....peace. It's hard.



Yes you are right, I do know Pat, every time I see Jodi I think of Archie. I was distracted with work things and had to meet with some coworkers all afternoon, as soon as I put that aside, Archie was soon all I could think about and how it just doesn't feel right without him. I think a lot of us are thinking of Archie today. oh my, crying again. 

I mean, how wonderful can a little soul be if he leaves such an impression on us?[/QUOTE]

Oh see....the dude always affects women like that! He was irresistible !!! Thank goodness I have 1,000,000 pictures of him. :wub:



KAG said:


> Oh dear Pat! Your beautiful little man at the Bridge?!!!
> 
> Archie, you laying atop the couch, hanging out, taking it all in. Probably wondering where in the f did all these Maltese come from. My cool little dude, letting me kiss your head.
> 
> ...


LOL, Kerry...you always make me laugh. and you know Archie to a "T". Yep, he was never into all the muss and fuss of parties. ...give him a ride in the kayak or bike and he's king of the world. Other than that....he's just cool. He was always cool, and that "worked" for him. The ladies couldn't resist him...



KAG said:


> The other thing I wanted to say, and I'm not being facetious is, Life is crap today.
> Xoxoxoxox


don't use big words with me....:blush::HistericalSmiley:



cyndrae said:


> Pat I am so sorry to see this. I can't even image the pain when losing the one who started it all. My heart and prayers are with you.


Thank you so much. Yes, he started this whole new chapter in my life. And he did it with style :wub::innocent: I will never forget him, and I think I need to concentrate on his whole life and not these past few years when he was so sick and weak. He's earned his rest.



Kathleen said:


> Par, I am so very sorry that you had to say goodbye to your special guy.
> I hope you are doing okay.
> You and Archie both hit the jackpot when you found each other. Love like that never goes away. :grouphug:


Thank you, Archie was truly special. Not overly clingy but ready for action, like a ride in the kayak or bike or car or a walk (we called it an adventure). Just answering all of these comments has made me smile about my boy. The good memories and what I'll try to dwell on.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I had some pretty special company through yesterday so am just now getting here to check on my Maltese friends and family. I know the love and the loss. Such a loving and tough day . I am sorry for your loss. The A team will indeed carry on and so will the love for this little guy Archie. It just moves to a much closer and a little more tender place in your heart.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This is such heartbreaking news.  I literally feel a knot in my stomach each time I see one of these sad posts. I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet little Archie, Pat. What an amazing little guy! He had so many who loved him from all over the world.
I did not meet Archie, but I have always loved seeing all his pictures and his cute little face. He has made me smile, or giggle many times.. isn't it amazing how we can all be touched by these little gifts even if we've never met them?

His impact on us all will not be forgotten. Rest sweetly, romp freely and know that you were loved, little Archie.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss. I pray that your heart is healed and the pain is eased.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gabbee15 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you.



glo77 said:


> I had some pretty special company through yesterday so am just now getting here to check on my Maltese friends and family. I know the love and the loss. Such a loving and tough day . I am sorry for your loss. The A team will indeed carry on and so will the love for this little guy Archie. It just moves to a much closer and a little more tender place in your heart.


Thank you for your kind comments. Thank goodness that I have like a million pictures of my boy :wub:



littlefluffbabies said:


> This is such heartbreaking news.  I literally feel a knot in my stomach each time I see one of these sad posts. I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet little Archie, Pat. What an amazing little guy! He had so many who loved him from all over the world.
> I did not meet Archie, but I have always loved seeing all his pictures and his cute little face. He has made me smile, or giggle many times.. isn't it amazing how we can all be touched by these little gifts even if we've never met them?
> 
> His impact on us all will not be forgotten. Rest sweetly, romp freely and know that you were loved, little Archie.


Thank you for loving my special guy. ....and he was special. He was "the dude" I loved him with every fiber of my body.



Sophieanne said:


> Im so sorry for your loss. I pray that your heart is healed and the pain is eased.


Thank you. It's been four days now...and I am feeling a peace...he was in so much distress...and now he can rest.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, you've been in my thoughts. I'm so sorry...I know how precious Archie was to you. You were the best Mom to him and you made the right decision for him in the end. Sending you hugs.


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

Pat,

I am so sorry to hear about Archie. We know how much you adored him. My heart goes out to you. You gave him such love and a wonderful life.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Archie was indeed a special dude.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry...


----------

